# I've been away, and busy



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey, gang...

I haven't posted in quite a while, and I thought I'd share some things I've been working on for the upcoming Chiller Theatre show, which have been consuming all of my time. The link is Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket. I'll be exhibiting my Sideshow of Monstrous Oddities there, as Doctor Slickshill, in a room with live bats. Hope you can drop in... ticket info at www.chillertheatre.com

Be well,

Mike


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

AMAZING work! I wish I lived near you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love the name - "Slickshill"

Your skills at creating the unusual are impressive.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW! Another person obsessed with freak shows!!? COOL! I love the old freak show & carny pics. You are the full meal deal: great creativity, great actual fabrication, great graphic design. I bow at your feet.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket to some pics from the event. Thanks for looking!


----------

